# oar size 48" frame



## johnovice (Jul 17, 2009)

OK, I have found some old threads about oar length.
In terms of the question why go longer than the minimum (from NRS site), it seems like longer oar = longer stroke if desired if main use is not in tight quarters.


----------



## rarf (Jun 7, 2011)

I run 8' oars with a 44" frame on a shredder with 20" tubes and 6" nrs oar stands. Since the minimax has 18" tubes, I guess 7.5' might work but I wouldn't go shorter than that. I have another shredder with 48" frame, 22" tubes and 8" nrs oar stands that I'm debating between 8' and 8.5' oars.


----------



## johnovice (Jul 17, 2009)

Found a pair of Carlisle 7.5 shafts used locally -- trigger pulled -- so that's that! (Putting Cataract blades on them.)


----------



## pbowman (Feb 24, 2004)

i have a 12' nrs otter (slightly longer than your mini max, but smaller tubes) with a 48" nrs frame. i purchased this raft/frame used, and it came with 7' oars that i found useless. i changed to the 8" nrs towers (instead of the 6" towers that come on most nrs frames), and also got 8' carlisle oars with 6.5" blades. i have had lots of people row my raft with this set up, and no one has ever found fault with the 8' oars.

oar length is obviously a matter of personal preference, your frame and raft geometry, and your size/height/build. i did not like the 7' oars on this frame because i could not get the blades to engage well through the stroke, and i also bashed my knees all the time with the handle ends. there is lots of fine tuning you can do by rotating the towers and changing the position of your oar sleeves to make your maximize your stroke. i am much happier with 8' oars and 8" towers on this raft. for reference, i also have a 15' nrs otter with a 66" nrs frame and 8" towers, and i have 10' cataract oars with 8" blades on that boat. 

if you are average or tall height (i am 6-1), i think you would be much more comfortable with the 8" tall towers and 8' oars on a 48" nrs frame. i have looked at the nrs table with suggested minimum oar sizes, and i tend to think their suggestions are all too short. just my 2c fwiw, based on my personal preferences.


----------

